# Black Evil Rifle - If You Still Haven't Purchased Yours, Do So Now $589



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ruger 556 at Buds gun shop $589. Watch the Hickok review.

https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog...toloading/Ruger+AR556+223+16.1+FLD+30R+BLKSYN


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Have 1 and a half. Waiting fr nfa tax stamp for sbr. Lowers built.
Rugers are great. Their takedown ar15 is just awesome


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Good deal. 

Way a SBR and not a AR pistol with no wait or paper work???


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Do not have one.
When I need one, they will be lying in the street-- free.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Good deal.
> 
> Way a SBR and not a AR pistol with no wait or paper work???


I wasnt thinking when I had all the parts laying around for rifle vise pistol. No worries, Once stamp comes in I will get two uppers, one for the stamp in 300blk and a 12-14 inch 556 upper. I will suppress all my rifles soon too, once i figure out new law and using my nfa gun trust I have.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

One thing about buds is that unless your paying in cash in person at the store your going to pay the 606 instead of the 589 which even at that is a pretty good deal for a good gun. Ruger makes excellent rifles.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

tango said:


> Do not have one.
> When I need one, they will be lying in the street-- free.


Yeah well good luck with that. Someone sets it out on the street as bait to shoot who ever would try to pick it up.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> One thing about buds is that unless your paying in cash in person at the store your going to pay the 606 instead of the 589 which even at that is a pretty good deal for a good gun. Ruger makes excellent rifles.


Negative, you can mail in check or MO.

Bud's also has a layaway plan.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Prices are low. Get em while they are hot.

Here is a Radical Firearms for $499 from Atlantic. Never done business with them, but never heard anything negative either.

Radical Firearm 16


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

And here is Anderson in at $499 ($515 ccard) w/free shipping. I have three rifles built on Anderson lowers and have been satisfied.

https://www.kygunco.com/Product/View?ItemNo=411


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Yeah well good luck with that. Someone sets it out on the street as bait to shoot who ever would try to pick it up.


Not a bad idea. Take out the firing pin, empty mag and wait for the first fool to take the bait.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

That Korstog was the deal of the year for me. Fleet farm for 450.00 9 mags I think and a soft case. Wow ! 

I find it interesting that you guys are planning traps to shoot people......


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> That Korstog was the deal of the year for me. Fleet farm for 450.00 9 mags I think and a soft case. Wow !
> 
> I find it interesting that you guys are planning traps to shoot people......


Not planning, but always good to consider options and keep them open. Are you planning to follow some specifics rules during Tetowaki?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Can also look for build kits online, Ground Zero Precision actually has REALLY nice kits for very cheap, here is some of theirs, starting at $360 for a 16" M4gery https://www.groundzeroprecision.com/collections/ar-15-carbine-rifle-complete-build-kits/products/diy-16-223-5-56-wylde-carbine-ar15-project-kit-1p-without-upper-free-shipping?variant=13277605255

Just provide a lower, can get in an Anderson typically around 40ish - so for right around $420 after tax/NICS/shipping you have a complete rifle (minus mags/ammo)

Hell might be worth getting in on some 80% lowers - the skill curve for it really isn't too hard, did my first one with a HF drill press, Alexander jig, Frankfort Arsenal digital calipers and the help of a dremel and some files


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Can also look for build kits online, Ground Zero Precision actually has REALLY nice kits for very cheap, here is some of theirs, starting at $360 for a 16" M4gery https://www.groundzeroprecision.com/collections/ar-15-carbine-rifle-complete-build-kits/products/diy-16-223-5-56-wylde-carbine-ar15-project-kit-1p-without-upper-free-shipping?variant=13277605255
> 
> Just provide a lower, can get in an Anderson typically around 40ish - so for right around $420 after tax/NICS/shipping you have a complete rifle (minus mags/ammo)
> 
> Hell might be worth getting in on some 80% lowers - the skill curve for it really isn't too hard, did my first one with a HF drill press, Alexander jig, Frankfort Arsenal digital calipers and the help of a dremel and some files


I still have three 80% lowers waiting to complete. I got the 80% lower jig with kit from my Brother for $0 and will get around to completing them. Likely that I will get around to them the middle of winter.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Negative, you can mail in check or MO.
> 
> Bud's also has a layaway plan.


Ah I didn't know about that. I've only bought one from them and I did use layaway but I paid with my card


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

AR15s are very affordable. Its the ammo that will surpass it over time, maybe even a short time. at 40 cents a round, doesnt take long to hit 1000 bucks when having fun at the range every weekend.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> AR15s are very affordable. Its the ammo that will surpass it over time, maybe even a short time. at 40 cents a round, doesnt take long to hit 1000 bucks when having fun at the range every weekend.


I have an employee that says he has plenty of 556 then pulls two 20 rnd boxes out of his jacket. lmao !


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> AR15s are very affordable. Its the ammo that will surpass it over time, maybe even a short time. at 40 cents a round, doesnt take long to hit 1000 bucks when having fun at the range every weekend.


Right now price and availability are about as good as it gets. If this election goes wrong in November get ready for 2012/2013 all over again


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

That is a good price.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Reminds me I need to pick up more ammo for the Winni. Thanks.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am just going to keep buying ammo every pay day. Two boxes of 556 every two weeks.. Now if Hillary wins, I wont go buck wild on Ammo.. I just cant afford to be stupid either, as I know most people buy it to resell it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dont get more ammo than we have liberals. Being wasteful is not a good plan.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Ruger 556 at Buds gun shop $589. Watch the Hickok review.
> 
> https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog...toloading/Ruger+AR556+223+16.1+FLD+30R+BLKSYN


I see $649 0n that link...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> I see $649 0n that link...


Yes, the price went up a couple hours after he posted the link.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> I see $649 0n that link...


Yep ...... it appears the price has been raised. Sales over. I have seen this same reduced price before at Bud's, and at Sportsman's Guide also. Must watch and be patient.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Yep ...... it appears the price has been raised. Sales over. I have seen this same reduced price before at Bud's, and at Sportsman's Guide also. Must watch and be patient.


Here's another place to watch for sales for both guns and ammo.

Sportsman's Outdoor Superstore | Online Shopping for Firearms, Ammunition and Shooting Accessories


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ruger AR-556. $570.00

Ruger AR-556, Semi-automatic, 5.56 NATO, Centerfire, 8500, 736676085002 - 643528, Semi-Automatic at Sportsman's Guide


----------

